

Show HN: My super-viral threewords.me clone - Skywing

The following HN post prompted me to make this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2168220<p>I have created http://onememory.me<p>Alright, so it's not super-viral. It has been online for about 3 hours, so far. I made two or three tweets about it, and posted it on my Facebook wall.<p>Within the three hours, I've seen ~200 unique visitors and had only 31 of them register. A very large percentage of that traffic all came from Twitter. Not many people seem to be sharing their URLs by way of my "tweet this" or facebook share buttons, though. I'll be making those more prominent soon.<p>It's a similar concept, but instead of describing people in 3 words, you just share a memory that you have about them with them. After reviewing some of the data coming in, I'm not sure if that concept is made very obvious by my wording on the site. Many people left their memories of themselves on <i>my</i> page. Haha.<p>Anyways, just thought I'd try this out and make one. Maybe it'll go super viral, too! (nobody I ask in person has ever heard of threewords.me, so it may be a new thing in my area)
======
bpeters
It might become more viral if you allow people to write the memory immediately
then have them create an account afterwards?

~~~
Skywing
They can. An account is not required, or even used, when you write a memory
about somebody.

------
Skywing
Clickable: <http://onememory.me/>

My page: <http://onememory.me/ryancole>

------
notahacker
to be fair 31 users out of 200 visitors doesn't sound like a bad conversion
rate. Reckon it would be better with fewer required options (I kind of
understand why you need a display name and login name, but it would be better
if it was the same thing)

Facebook Connect as a login option would lower the barriers to entry for new
users willing to use it as well as increase the virality.

~~~
Skywing
I'll work on adding the Facebook Connect login option tonight.

------
admiral
clean design, good hack. but what tangible value does it provide?

~~~
Skywing
Well, for me, it provides a way of experiencing things like having to respond
to user feedback, traffic spikes, thinking about user experience and trying to
influence my conversion rates. It's an opportunity to use things like
analytics funnels, and such. Most of these things can't be done without one
thing - users using your site. These types of sites are fun ways to
potentially get to deal with that. As developers, it's easy to think of things
functionally. To us, it's obvious why something would be useful based on its
function. But, to the average non-technical user, it takes some extra thought
into how can you explain something to them in a way that allows them to
understand your service and why it'd be useful to them.

I kind of rambled there, but it's a fun technical thing. For users, it's
purely just for fun. I think this might be something people wouldn't mind
knowing if they had the opportunity, so that kind of helps drive the want to
use it.

